# puis (adverbe)



## vinnitraduce

No sé con certeza cómo traducir el "puis de" en esta frase:

"un clivage racial dualiste aggravé par les politiques publiques d'isolement de noirs *puis de retrait* de la ville poursuivies par l'Etat fédéral et local".

Muchas gracias


----------



## Abril19

politique *d*'isolement
puis politique *de* retrait
No sé que libertad tienes en la traduccion pero lo mas correcto seria: la politica publica de aislamiento y explusion de los negros  de la ciudad seguida el estado federal y local...


----------



## Yul

Tu as bien raison, vinnitraduce, de te questionner sur cette phrase française qu'il faut relire plusieurs fois pour bien comprendre.

Je crois qu'elle mériterait une légère réécriture pour que son sens soit plus clair, te permettant ainsi une meilleure traduction:

"un clivage racial dualiste aggravé par les politiques d'isolement de (des) noirs et par celles portant sur le retrait de la ville telles que poursuivies par l'État fédéral et local."

Espérant t'aider
Yul


----------



## Nys

Bonsoir,
Personnellement j'hésite sur le sens du mot "poursuivies", tout dépend du contexte car il peut avoir plusieurs sens:
- du verbe poursuivre au sens juridique, poursuivre (en justice) quelqu'un?
- poursuivre dans le sens de continuer?
- mener telle ou telle politique?

Phrase bien compliquée que celle-ci !


----------



## Yul

telles qu'établies ou décrétées, alors?
yul


----------



## Helene13

vinnitraduce said:


> No sé con certeza cómo traducir el "puis de" en esta frase:
> 
> "un clivage racial dualiste aggravé par les politiques publiques d'isolement de noirs *puis de retrait* de la ville poursuivies par l'Etat fédéral et local".
> 
> Muchas gracias


 

Hola,
- "Puis" indica que las politicas de "expulsión" de los negros se dieron _después _de las de "aislamiento", indica una progresión "lógica" (se los aisló dentro de la ciudad, luego se los expulsó de la ciudad)
- "poursuivies" aquí significa "llevadas a cabo", "implementadas"...
- lo complicado de la frase tal vez venga de que "publiques" en este tipo de contexto es sinónimo de "par l'Etat". Es decir que "publiques" casi se podría eliminar de la frase... 

Espero haber ayudado en algo...
Saludo


----------



## sonatures

Hola!!!
Por favor, alguien podría ayudarme con esta frasecilla, tengo dificultades con ese segundo "que":

"..., *puis* c'est trop sombre pour qu'on y reconnaisse des figures *que* ces arbres s'écartent, devant nos pas"

por ahora esto es lo que he logrado, pero no estoy convencido:

"...; *y además* está demasiado oscuro para poder reconocer figuras *que ya* esos árboles se abren, ante nuestros pasos"

Saludos


----------



## tom29

Hola

¿ Estas seguro que la frase es correcta ?
Porque yo no la entiendo, me parece mas logico que sea "*des figures que ces arbres écartent*", asi tendría mas sentido a mi parecer por lo menos.


----------



## Paquita

tom29 said:


> Hola
> 
> ¿ Estas seguro que la frase es correcta ?
> Porque yo no la entiendo, me parece mas logico que sea .....asi tendría mas sentido a mi parecer por lo menos.


 
Tengo la misma impresión, salvo que no veo cómo los árboles podrían apartarse o ponerse de lado...

Optaría más por quitar el "se" e imaginar que las figuras van caminando entre los árboles y éstos las obligan a apartarse....

De todas formas, la frase tal como la escribes, Sonatures, no tiene sentido. Deberías darnos la frase anterior o lo que precede "puis", tal vez encontremos el motivo del error...


----------



## sonatures

...trace(la foudre du sommeil) déjà ses signes dans les branches
qu'une inquiétude agite, puis c'est trop sombre
pour qu'on y reconnaisse des figures
que ces arbres s'écartent, devant nos pas.

Yves Bonnefoy "Le leurre des mots"

Os agradezco mucho vuestras respuestas. Pero... Si,si ..la frase está bien escrita. Yo lo entiendo como que los árboles se separan para permitir nuestro paso. Y las figuras son aquellas que debemos de percibir en los signos trazados por el relámpago del sueño. Dos frases distintas. En realidad son acciones que se suceden unas detrás de otras, imágenes sucesivas. Un ejemplo improvisado del uso del puis+que: "Puis c'est tellement tard que je préfère rester." Pero claro, en la frase que quiero traducir la cosa se complica, por eso he tenido que añadir ese "ya" después del "que".


----------



## Paquita

No queda ningún problema... el "que" que te lo plantea repite el "pour que" de antes...

Está demasiado oscuro para que... y para que ...

el "puis" contesta a "déjà" o a lo que precede, con el sentido de luego, después

el "que" de "qu'une inquiétude agite" es pronombre relativo
las ramas que agita una "inquietud"= no con el sentido de desasosiego sino con el de in-quietud = contrario de inmovilidad...(no están quietas las ramas, se mueven)

y si se trata de sueño, es natural que los árboles se aparten... (o lo parecen porque en la lejanía parecen estar juntos y de cerca están normalmente separados...)

edit =

un olvido :  en tu ejemplo de puis... que, el "que" no depende de "puis" sino de "tellement " = tan/tanto... que, consecuencia.


----------



## sonatures

Perdonad, había un error en el segundo texto... Es "ses" y no "ces"

...trace(la foudre du sommeil) déjà *ses* signes dans les branches
qu'une inquiétude agite, puis c'est trop sombre
pour qu'on y reconnaisse des figures
que ces arbres s'écartent, devant nos pas.


----------



## Paquita

sonatures said:


> *ses* signes dans les branches
> .


 
No cambia nada o poca cosa : en vez de ser las señales que tú enseñas, son las que pertenecen al sueño...


----------



## sonatures

Espero haberte entendido bien:

* "...luego* está demasiado oscuro *para que* reconozcamos figuras *que *esos árboles se abren, ante nuestros pasos."


----------



## Paquita

...para que reconozcamos figuras, (para que) esos árboles se abrAn

Gramaticalmente, es la única solución... como es poema, no ha puesto ni puntuación ni coordinación, la forma de los versos basta para dar ritmo

Te digo que el "que" repite el "para que" excepto si repite otra conjunción que pueda existir en la parte de texto que no nos has proporcionado...no lo puedo adivinar; lo que sé sin duda es que no es ni conjunción "normal" ni relativo...

ver aquí segundo párrafo :

Lorsque plusieurs _propositions subordonnées conjonctives_ se suivent, qu'elles dépendent du même noyau (rapport de coordination, donc), et *qu'elles sont introduites par la même conjonction de subordination,* *on a pris l'habitude de remplacer la répétition de celle-ci par la conjonction type « que » : *


----------



## sonatures

Gracias a todos....voy a mirarlo tranquilamente, además este problema se repite en el texto muy a menudo.

Un beso


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola. Tengo una duda aquí, en este pasaje de... ¡Mallarmé!

Dice: "Puis -comme il aura parlé selon l'absolu- qui nie l'immortalité, l'absolu existera en dehors - lune, au-dessus du temps".

Yo creo que es: "*Después *-como habrá hablado según lo absoluto-  *de que *niegue la inmortalidad, lo absoluto existirá hacia afuera - luna, por encima del tiempo".

Pero no estoy 100% seguro, ja...

¿Qué piensan ustedes?


----------



## Gévy

Hola León:

qui: es un sujeto de verbo siempre.

Falta contexto, falta la frase entera, o la anterior que nos dé la clave de dicho sujeto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

"Lui-même à la fin, quand les bruits auront disparu, tirera une preuve de quelque chose de grand (pas d'astres? le hasard anulé?) de ce simple fait qu'il peut causer l'ombre en soufflant sur la lumière..."

Ése es el párrafo precedente. "Qui" refiere a este "Lui-même", entiendo...


----------



## Gévy

NOn, je crois, maintenant que je relis tout ça,  que "qui" représente "l'absolu".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sonatures

Es curioso, me da la sensación de que ese guión después del "absolu" no está bien colocado. No es más lógico que sea:
"*Entonces, *como habrá hablado según lo absoluto *que *nieg*a* la inmortalidad, lo absoluto existirá hacia afuera, luna, por encima del tiempo".


----------



## MaWi

Y si ese guión fuera como un paréntesis?

Puis *-*comme il aura parlé selon l'absolu *(*qui nie l'immortalité*)*, l'absolu existera en dehors - lune, au-dessus du temps.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola.

La versión más acertada, desde mi punto de vista el la de Sonatures y no le encuentro peros...


----------



## fran_lv1

Comment pourrais-je traduire "puis du"
 
Sarkozy compte encaisser les dividendes de sa politique étrangère, à l'occasion du sommet du G20 à Londres, mercredi 1er et jeudi 2 avril, *puis du soixantième anniversaire de l'OTAN*, vendredi 3 et samedi 4, à Strasbourg et Baden-Baden en Allemagne.


----------



## jprr

y después / y a continuación


----------



## Xuchil

Qué frase en español sería el equivalente a: "On séngage, puis on voit" ´(leí que lo dijo Napoleón)


----------



## swift

Buenos días Xuchil:

Te damos la bienvenida al foro .

La expresión que buscas traducir es "d'abord on s'engage, puis on voit". Es una frase célebre porque encierra el espíritu de la aventura. En castellano: _primero comprometerse, luego ir a ver_. Es decir: primero adquieres el compromiso, y luego te informas de la empresa que vas a iniciar.

Espera otras propuestas de traducción, por favor.

Saludos cordiales,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para gran bochorno mío o) no conozco esta frase célebre D) del gran Nappy, lo cual me hace advertir que, además de comprometerse, *s'engage*r también puede significar *alistarse* (s'engager dans l'armée) así como *adentrarse *en algún lugar (s'engager dans  un ravin...).


----------



## swift

Quizá no sea tan célebre después de todo. Pero algunos han retomado la idea de Napoleón... (ver nota al pie).

Lo que señalas, Víctor, es de interés ya que efectivamente podríamos pensar en "primero entramos en combate, ya veremos después".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Dependiendo en gran medida del contexto, y en un registro muy familiar y coloquial, me pregunto si no se podría equiparar también a *primero se dispara y luego se pregunta*. ??


----------



## maratorres

"Hola a todos/as:

No estoy segura de entender el sentido de esta frase:

" afin de contrôler puis de céder l'enterprise"

¿Sería "con el objeto de controlar y después ceder la empresa" o "con el objeto de controlar la empresa tras su cesión"?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Anasola

hola,

la traducción correcta es: "… controlar y después…"

cuidado: 





> " afin de contrôler puis de céder l'entreprise


----------



## bluenikcr

Hola a todos! alguien podría ayudarme con la traducción de la siguiente oración? Se trata justamente de la traducción...

Ce propos sur l'interpretation puis la reproduction du texte au moyen du dialogue, outre qu'il établit la base du travail du traducteur en vertu du jeu esthétique que crée l'absence, postule un autre principe: l'espace que doit habiter le lecteur, c'est-à-dire le texte, mais aussi l'espace reproduit à partir de celui de l'auteur, l'espace imaginé, etc, c'est également celui du traducteur.

mi intento... con el espacio para ese PUIS... 
 El objetivo de interpretar, además de reproducir el texto en forma de diálogo, además de establecer la base de trabajo del traductor en virtud del juego estético que crea la ausencia, postula otro principio: el espacio que debe habitar el lector, es decir el texto, pero también el espacio reproducido a partir del del autor, el espacio imaginado, etc., es igualmente el del traductor.

Muchas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Puis* a secas no es _además_ sino *luego*, *después*. 

Hablan primero de una exposición a la que luego le sigue la reproducción del texto.


----------



## bluenikcr

gracias! pero sigo sin entender.... no les pido que revisen el párrafo, sólo lo incluyo a modo de contexto... ¿qué significa la primera parte? hasta "traducteur"


----------



## Paquita

Ce propos = estas palabras, lo que se ha escrito o dicho antes, o lo que se cita de lo que dijo alguien
sur = a propósito de
1) l'interpretation 
2) puis la reproduction du texte 
au moyen du = por, gracias a 
outre  qu' = además de que/aparte de que ... 
 il établit la base = asienta la base 


¿está claro ahora?


----------



## chlapec

Yo lo traduciría como "*junto con*" o "*unido a*". 
No es tan sencillo de traducir, en mi modesta opinión.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Chlapec:

*Junto con*, o *unido a*, no dan la idea de una sucesión; puis indica siempre que una cosa le sigue a otra.

Diría simplemente "*y luego*".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Alysa

Buenas noches

¿no podría traducirse simplemente por un *y*? En español no veo que la ausencia de ese matiz de sucesión de acciones cambie el significado, creo que puede deducirse fácilmente del contexto.

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

Gévy said:


> Hola Chlapec:
> 
> *Junto con*, o *unido a*, no dan la idea de una sucesión; puis indica siempre que una cosa le sigue a otra.
> 
> Diría simplemente "*y luego*".
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
A mi con *y luego* no me suena bien. Si se quiere mantener ese sentido de sucesión, se podría usar "*seguido de*". En cualquier caso, aunque las propuestas que he hecho no tengan el sentido de sucesión de *puis*, me parecen formas muy naturales en español de expresar la idea sin perder ningún matiz esencial.

EDIT: Acabo de leer el mensaje de Alysa, que va en la línea de mi argumentación...


----------



## bluenikcr

Merci beaucoup a tout le monde!!!

Saludos desde Argentina.


----------

